# Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?



## CrimsonTide (4. Aug. 2010)

Hat wer von euch Bentonit Edasil oder andere Montmorillonit-Produkte in Österreich schon gekauft und wenn ja wo? 

Beim Raiffesen Lagerhaus gibts leider nur das Granulat, aber nicht das fein gemahlene Pulver ...

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Hi Aaron,

frag mal bei Reinhard nach - wenn er es nicht selber führt, kann er Dir vielleicht zumindest auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## CrimsonTide (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Danke Christine! Habe eine Anfrage geschickt und harre der Antwort 

Falls noch jemand eine Quelle hat, bitte melden!


----------



## sternhausen (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Hallo Aaron

Leider ist mir zur Zeit in Österreich niemand bekannt der Bentonit Edasil führt.
Ich selbst habe es erst einmal gebraucht und da habe ich es aus Deutschland bezogen.

Werde mich aber gerne mal die Tage auf die Suche machen und sollte ich etwas finden, werde ich es gerne hier bekannt geben.
Ich denke wenn dann sollte es in einem Düngerfachhandel für die Landwirtschaft am ehesten zu bekommen sein.
Wie gesagt wenn ich etwas weiß, dann melde ich mich gerne.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## scholzi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Hi Leute....
Ich hab auch ewig gesucht und dann doch hier bestellt http://www.schneckenprofi.de/edasil-agrar-bentonit.html ist das gemahlene...
Kostet 18,30€ +5,90€ Versand nach Österreich....
Was hast du damit vor?


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Hi Aaron,
we wäre es mit "Gimpet" oder anderer Katzenstreu? Viele der Markenprodukte sind Bentonit. Montmorrilionit ist ein Silicatmineral, das den Hauptbestandteil des Bentonits darstellt. Es gibt noch ein weiteres silicatisches Material für Katzenstreu-Produkte, das vergleichbare Eigenschaften aufweist (Sepiolith). 
Frag mal beim Produzenten nach Mustern, oder kennst Du einen der Verwender? Solche Produkte zählen nicht zum "Allgemeinbedarf", und sind daher schwerer beschaffbar, oder teuer.
Ich habe den Eindruck, das ist eine Marktlücke . Viel Glück bei Deiner Suche. Silicate dieser Art sind Bergbauprodukte ohne aufwändige Anreicherung etc., also erst mal preiswert. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Beschaffung einer Kleinmenge gestaltet... .


----------



## CrimsonTide (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

@Rolf: ja, das mit dem katzenstreu ist mir bekannt, aber da sind oft duftstoffe etc. dabei und außerdem ist das immer granulat ... ich bräuchte ja das feingemahlene pulver.

@Robert: danke, das hab ich nicht gefunden! der preis wäre 1a und auch der versand nach ösi-land. ob die allerdings tatsächlich 50kg für 5,90 versenden?! mal schauen!

was hab ich damit vor? ich würde das für den teich nehmen ... einmal wöchentlich ca. 150 gr. auf 10.000 l ... ist ja gut für haut und farben der fische. außerdem bindet das ja wie lehm schadstoffe.


----------



## scholzi (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Hi Leute
@Aaron....
ja es bleibt auch bei 2 Sack nur 5,90€....
Ich trag mal schnell zusammen was ich so dazu gelesen hab....
-Das Zeug soll viele Mineralien einbringen, die sonst schnell zu Mangelware im Teich werden....
-Durch aufquellen und absinken nimmt es Trübungen auf und soll für klares Wasser sorgen.
-Man kann es dem Pflanzensubstrat zugeben, wo Nährstoffe besser gespeichert und im Substrat verteilt werden.
-Farben der Fische werden kräftiger
-Mineralienversorgung der Fische...Manche geben es auch dem Futter zu..
willst du es jetzt das erste mal ausprobieren oder hast du schon Erfahrung damit?

Bei uns in der Region gibt es viele Kaolinteiche (Kaolin ist weiße Tonerde) und in diesen Teichen gibt es keine einzige Alge und dass Wasser ist türkisblau....
Dieses haben sich einige Teichbesitzer zu Nutze gemacht und konnten deutlichen Algenrückgang berichten.(Auch Fadenalgen)
Es wird in der gleichen weise wie Edasil in den Teich gegeben und wird wohl auch auf gleicher Weise wirken!
Vielleicht kann jemand mal Eigenerfahrung zu diesem Thema berichten...?


----------



## CrimsonTide (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

hallo robert, 
also ich habe das schon mal gekauft ... nicht bentonit edasil, aber ein anderes tonerdeprodukt (hier!), nur da kosten die 25 kg ja mehr als 150,- und da ist auch nicht viel anderes drinnen als in bentonit edasil ... deshalb hab ich eben eine alternative zu den teuren "koi-teich-produkten" gesucht 

stimmt, jetzt wo du das erwähnst, kann ich auch bestätigen, dass man bei regelmäßiger anwendung weniger (faden)algen hat ... also ich glaube, dass es den fischen und dem teich insgesamt gut tut und werds weiter machen.


----------



## Dodi (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

 Aaron!

Darf man fragen, wieviel von dem Tonerdeprodukt Du nimmst und wie oft Du dies bei Deinen 25 m³ anwendest?


----------



## scholzi (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Hi Leute
@Dodi


			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> einmal wöchentlich ca. 150 gr. auf 10.000 l


...
Hast du das auch schon angewendet oder bist du neugierig geworden?...
@Aaron
ja, da kann man richtig Kohle sparen.... obwohl das andere wohl auch für Lebensmittel geeignet ist...(also ein kleines Restrisiko wird man wohl haben)


----------



## sternhausen (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Hallo Aaron

...also ich habe wie geschrieben ein wenig herumgeguckt, aber in Austria nicht wirkich billigeres Bentonit Edasil gefunden.
Finde Roberts Link hat schon einen recht guten Preis und auc die Versandkosten sind Top.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Dodi (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bentonit Edasil wo in Österreich kaufen?*

Moin!

@ Robert:
Danke - hab's glatt überlesen... 
Hab so etwas: "Montmorillonit" mal vor einigen Jahren angewandt, weil Mineralien im Teich fehlten.


----------

